# Dewlaps/Moolaps



## jordiwes (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Haley (Nov 3, 2006)

aww cute little chubby bunnies! I know I havesome picsfor sure...I'll have to search...Max andBasilboth have moolaps


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmm so what is the difference between a dewlap and a moolap?? Ive never heard of a moolap before!

This is my beloved Molly who died a year ago.






And her sister Bonnie who also died a year ago 






Is there a difference between moolaps and dewlaps? Pepperdoesnt seem to have anything under her chin :?But Dottie hasgot a realy fat neck all over! lol


----------



## Haley (Nov 3, 2006)

Linz, very cute pics!

A "moolap" is just not really a technical term. Itssupposed to be that just girl bunnies have dewlaps, but many of ourboys (eating more than they should be..or just retaining a little extrain that under the chin area) develop a little dewlap (or mooooo lap) oftheir own


----------



## missyscove (Nov 4, 2006)

What is the purpose of a dewlap? I've always wondered, but haven't been able to find out.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 4, 2006)

Ruby's big ol'dewlap!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 4, 2006)

*missyscove wrote:*


> What is the purpose of a dewlap? I've alwayswondered, but haven't been able to find out.


It's extra space for girls to pluck fur from when they're making anest. I'd guess it's also extra energy storage too, becauseof the babies. Human females are just supposed to have ahigher body fat ratio for the energy storage.

Fey's old dewlap. It's mostly gone now, I guess it was mainly from poor nutrition.





Tank's marvelous lopsided dewlap!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Haley (Nov 4, 2006)

o WOW! 

That is one impressive dewlap Penny has..is it always that big?


----------



## Offspring2099 (Nov 10, 2006)

Penny grew a dewlap, and then got a littlechuby. So dewlap is still there, but you can't see it as wellanymore, like this picture, because Penny was never skinny again afterwe spayed her.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

I waslooking in awe at Darry's dewlap,got me wonderingifherdewlap has grownmuch since I got herin March, and if she was overweight, andthen Ithought, 'why not a Dewlap PhotoPhile!' So here it is: The first one isthe most recent, from a couple of days ago, I thought she was going totip forward from being chest-heavy or trip over her skirt! 








Darry today.








This is the day I got her...









This is a week or two after I got her.. 







And Darry before I got her... 

I guess she has grown a little-- time for a diet -- but it's always beena biggie!


So Lets see some other dewlaps!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 8, 2006)

I found this:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4616&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=dewlap


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

I remember the dewlap thread, it was a greatone, thanks for the bump!! (I never thought Darrywasoverweight, at least not by much, so that explains a lot!) 

sas


----------



## Pipp (Dec 8, 2006)

Yup, Penny may win this contest, but Darry comesclose! (I'm merging my Dewlap thread with this one, didn'trealize it was here!) 

Besides, the 'dewlaps/moolaps' title fits Darry to a tee!! 



sas


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2006)

Do Darry and Dill get along as well? I noticedthem in that pic together (and I think if I remember correctly, yourescued them together?)

Great Dewlaps though!


----------



## Spring (Dec 9, 2006)

Poppy has a bit of a double dewlap.. 






No dewlap for Pebbles though!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 15, 2006)

Here's Hazel, proudly sporting her dewlap .She's a bit too chubby (but we're working on that) so it's a doubledewlap, I guess.





BTW, she is a wild cottontail, although domesticated (read: proud ownerof 5 slaves ) so unlike what some people claim, wild rabbits do getdewlaps! (especially well pamperd ones, says Hazel :bunnydance. Iguess they just don't usually get a chance to sport one, being underfedand leading a stressfull life most of the time.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 16, 2006)

Here are a couple of Maisie's dewlap.I've noticed Flower's got quite a dewlap now, but we haven't anypictures of it yet. As soon as we do, I'll add them tothis. 


Maisie's a little smooshed together for these, but you can definitelysee the dewlap!  I try to get pics of them layingdown, but the second that camera comes on, they hop back into theircages!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, Hazel looks SO proud of her dewlap here. 
*
Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Here's Hazel, proudlysporting her dewlap . She's a bit too chubby (but we're working onthat) so it's a double dewlap, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shootingstar (Dec 17, 2006)

Daisy with a small dewlap!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 23, 2006)

Time to add my Mo-mon's dewlap picture! LOL.






He might be a little chunky but even when he loses weight it never goesaway... he's just in touch with his femine sideI guess.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 2, 2007)

Bangbang was sterolized at 6 months... does this mean she'll never have a dewlap??
At the moments there's a little mini one ... but I want one of those big impressive cushion types, they're awesome:elephant:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 3, 2007)

Peapoo has a dewlap... 











Petey is a little on the chubby side but i dontthink he has a moolap:?..maybe he has atiny one,but its hard to tell


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jan 20, 2007)

*Here's Ookpik's dewlap:*

















*~Diana &amp; Ookpik
*


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2007)

Oooh Ookpik has a big beautiful dewlap!


----------



## karona (Jan 21, 2007)

Karonais still a bit young, I dont think hers will be very big as she is very pette. Chloe well she had a little one


----------



## missyscove (Jan 21, 2007)

Here's Fiona's Dewlap.


----------



## lulubelle (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is my bunny Lulu, munching on a carrot. Herdewlap isn't that big, but it's still cute. Shelooks so kissable here:kiss:


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh, lulu is so cute! it looks like she is laughing at the camera! look at her cute little bunny lips!*

*lulubelle wrote: *


> Here is my bunny Lulu, munching on a carrot. Her dewlap isn'tthat big, but it's still cute. She looks sokissable here:kiss:


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

BunBun's always had a bit of a moolap since he was neutered .

naturestee, what type of lop is Darry out of curiousity?


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's Flower's amazing dewlap...


----------



## Becknutt (Feb 5, 2007)

Everyone's buns are sooooo cute. :colors: Here's my little chubster. Sorry the second one is kindof dark.


----------



## Daisy_and_Peaches (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 2, 2008)

:bump

Bumping this for Boz! She has some cute pictures to post!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Boz (Dec 2, 2008)

Yay! thank you! :biggrin2:

Here's Marley!






















She can't even stretch to hide her dewlap!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Eee! In that second-to-last photo, Marley has fluffy-bunny pantaloons on! Eek! So cute!

Here is Berry-Boo's mini-dewlap  It only really shows when she is laying down or tranced on her back.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 3, 2008)

They are so cute!

LOL Berry looks as if she's smiling!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Her nosey always flares when we have her upside-down like that! Also, we call that her "smirk".


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Her dewlap got bigger! I don't know how, but it looks bigger to me... I think she's getting chubby. What do you guys think?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 11, 2008)

I think she looks like a normal healthy adult mini-rex doe.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2008)

OK, sometimes when she turns just right, she's got a big butt. Will has affectionately called it her "junk in the trunk" or "ghetto-booty". Watch out, Jlo!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 11, 2008)

Holy Dewlap, Batman!:shock: I mean, Marley! :bunnydance: Great pic, I love it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2008)

I want to hug Marley! Looks... So... Squishy! *squeesh!*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's Lily!













Emily


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, all those bunnies look so darn comfy with their dewlaps. Must keep their faces warm!  I'm cold all the time... Maybe I need to eat a bunch of Twinkies and get my own "dewlap".


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

Lily has such a gorgeous moolap! :hearts:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 2, 2009)

This is Black Forrest.









U can read about her in my blog


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2009)

*lulubelle wrote: *


> Here is my bunny Lulu, munching on a carrot. Herdewlap isn't that big, but it's still cute. Shelooks so kissable here:kiss:


I woke up my sister becuase I screamed so loud that happens to be one of the cutest pictures EVER


----------



## Zee (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Thought I would add my Lop's pics of her huge dewlap that she had





















Even when she was on her back, it could still be seen


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 26, 2009)

What a wonky dewlap!


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Awwrh I love this thread!!!

Fluffball's dewlap isn't really visable under all her fluff lol!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I know the feeling, Becca! Miss Emma doesn't have much of a dewlap under her fluff. She just has mutton-chops!


----------



## Nethergirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Im unsure on a dewlap, but Black berry my boy is very fat





He's getting one lol


----------



## Dublinperky (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is Nessa's Dewlap!





I need to get a better picture though!

Aly!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't believe Elf isn't in the Dewlap Photo Phile! LOL

Here are a few:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2009)

Tony says "hubba hubba, Elf!"


----------



## GalacticBunny (Apr 5, 2009)

Haha! I got a got laugh from these pics =) 

This was Sheena, my first rabbit. Not only did she have the largest, most luxerious dewlap in the buniverse, but she also had some extra luggage in the rear as well! I miss her dearly.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 5, 2009)

Does she have a roll... on her butt? Butt-lap!


----------



## pherber12 (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG, that butt-lap picture is awesome!!

Here's Roxy's dewlap pic!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww, these are too cute!!


----------



## Eel_oh_Eel (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, Caerbannog has plenty of dewlap to go around.












"You callin' me fat?"





She has a bit of a butt-lap too, but it is her nappytime so i can't get a good photo


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 7, 2009)

I was surprised to see a dewlap on this dwarf cross.
I was at the Shelter on the weekend and saw this three year old girl called the Little One up for adoption. She also goes by the nick name "Chubby Bunny".


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 7, 2009)

Sweetie doesn't have a dewlap yet, but I am sure she will have one soon. Probably when she is a year old.


----------

